# Got my Lone Wolf climbing sticks today!!



## ngabearhunter (Aug 25, 2005)

Just got them off the UPS truck and tried them out in the yard on a sweetgum. They are "sweet", very light at only 7.5 lbs total for 3 sections. I'm not sure how high I can get, only tried 2 due to no saftey harness on.

Last year I bought the Summit Bucksteps, I like their feel a little better but they were noisy to put up and weighed 10 lbs.

The Lone Wolf sticks will be great for that lock-on stand on the Chattahoochee WMA.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll have to take a look at those. I have a lone wolf climber. Great products!


----------

